# Bobcat in Canton



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Talked with a guy who works on the oil rig pickups and he talked with the game warden. The warden found two small deer that had their hams ripped out and there were cat tracks around the carcaus's. I know I've seen yotes, there eveywhere, but now there's been a cat sign spotted. Twas on the east side of Canton bout a mile out.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Any more specific on location?


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

We see bobcats around our area quite a bit and I've seen 2 dead on the road between Minerva and Alliance in the last year, all close to Canton.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i must be blind i drive from minerva to alliance then back to minerva everyday and i havent seen 1 bobcat yet


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Even though Bobcats are endangered, their protected status is allowing them to make a decent "come back" in this state... if they exist in your area, chances are increasing you may eventually spot one (not good odds necessarily, but _increasing_ odds). they tend to be solitary and are pretty elusive.
I attended the ODNR Ohio Wildlife Conference back in mid-March and in one of the presentations, there was a brief reference to something around 20-25 "road kill" Bobcats in Ohio in 2007, which is up...... not good for the dead bobcats, but a good sign that their numbers are improving.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

I've only seen one bobcat in person my whole life. And that was at the breeders house when I picked up my Desert Lynx/Bobcat F2 hybrid (33.5&#37; blood line) three years ago.

I wouldn't recommend having a wild pet, but hybrids make great pets. They act like dogs. These pictures are of Bobby Sanchez. He's around 34 inches from the tip of his nose, to his hind legs when stretched out. He also weighs around 23-25 pounds. Eats regular cat food, with ground turkey/chicken/rabbit twice a month.


















ps. if you're hunting, please don't kill a bobcat. It's more scared of you, than you of it!!! and it's numbers are still very limited in Ohio.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

BennyLovesSaugeyes said:


> I've only seen one bobcat in person my whole life. And that was at the breeders house when I picked up my Desert Lynx/Bobcat F2 hybrid (33.5% blood line) three years ago.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend having a wild pet, but hybrids make great pets. They act like dogs. These pictures are of Bobby Sanchez. He's around 34 inches from the tip of his nose, to his hind legs when stretched out. He also weighs around 23-25 pounds. Eats regular cat food, with ground turkey/chicken/rabbit twice a month.
> 
> ...


Wow, I normally hate cats, but that thing is cool looking.awsome.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

We got bobcats in Harrison county.. seen two of them the last 4 years.. And I am not crazy.. I used to hunt Ill. often and I would seem them almost daily out there....


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

kennedy327 said:


> Wow, I normally hate cats, but that thing is cool looking.awsome.


thanks a lot. I was sure I would get bashed on here. It's a great pet. If you want a cat thats big, can walk on a leash, comes when he's called, it's the pet for you. lol


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

here's the beast in the sink, all pissed off. He wouldn't get out of the sink for about twenty minutes. If I came near, he was try to claw me. lol








and here's one of him just chillin'


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

A guy I work with that lives 5 miles or so from me says he saw a bobcat last week by his house as he was leaving for work................Rich


----------

